# Is there anybody who had the disease shingles?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am 25 years old. I got the disease shingles. There is a huge wound in my back and it gets bigger everyday. I went to the doctor. He said it is shingles. He says my body must have gotten weak so the virus that causes this disease got active in my body. Is there anybody who had the disease called shingles?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I have, and very unpleasant it was too. I knew what it was and was on holiday in Paris at the time, so I didn't get any medical attention for it. Yours sounds as if it may be worse. I'm sorry to hear that you are suffering from it.

You can have a range of supportive treatments including non-adherent wound dressings, calamine lotion and paracetamol (acetaminophen) or painkillers of the Ibuprofen class, providing those aren't contraindicated for you.

Most otherwise healthy younger people wouldn't usually be prescribed anti-viral medication, but if the pain gets too bad you could ask for it. It may reduce the severity and / or help speed up your recovery a bit.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shingles at age 25? Sorry to hear you are suffering. My uncle had it in his face, and it was pretty bad. I better get the vaccine before I get much older.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Your advantage is that one only gets shingles once. My mother had a terrible outbreak of shingles. It looked like someone had raked her back with a blowtorch. I saw my doctor when I was developing shingles. Instead of offering to help he ran off to get his intern who had never seen a case. When I got home I took a couple tablets of L-Lysine, which can be purchased cheaply from any vitamin counter. The next morning my shingles rash had begun to fade and it was completely gone in a couple of days. I have no idea concerning L-Lysine's efficacy; only that it seemed to work for me and is otherwise harmless.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I likely have the virus, since I had all of those childhood diseases that kids no longer get, and I want to get vaccinated, so I don't have to go through a bout of shingles. My mother had it a few years ago. Luckily, she didn't get it too bad, but she was complaining for a few months.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My sister had it a few years ago and said it was the most painful thing she ever experienced. We are both in our 60s, she’s a few years older. (The shingles is an adult version, or reoccurrence, of the chickenpox.) Scared me so much I immediately got the vaccine. Apparently, about half of those living to age 85 will have at least one attack of the shingles, and less than 5% will have more than one attack.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Pyotr said:


> My sister had it a few years ago and said it was the most painful thing she ever experienced. We are both in our 60s, she's a few years older. (The shingles is an adult version, or reoccurrence, of the chickenpox.) Scared me so much I immediately got the vaccine. Apparently, about half of those living to age 85 will have at least one attack of the shingles, and less than 5% will have more than one attack.


I had it at the age of 25. That sucks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Both my medic and my pharmacist told me about it, so I checked on it online. Then I got the shot - pretty darn quick.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had it when I was 40 which is still pretty young for it. I was lucky though. Mine followed the big nerve going down my left arm. Though very painful on the inside more so than on the skin, even back then there was very good anti-viral medicine available and I recovered pretty quickly. There is no residual pain, only a very slight spasm in one of my arm muscles from time to time. It is after all a disease of the nervous system as much as of the skin. Anyway, as stated before, we're unlikely ever to get it again.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had it in the same area you do. It took about a week to get over. I remember the last three days I felt like I had barbed wire strapped to my waist every time I moved. But as long as I stayed still, there was no pain. 

I feel for you. All I can say is, hang in there. It will get better.


----------

